# New Defy owner



## silvrsled (Sep 14, 2010)

New to this forum and new to road biking. Thought I would come on and say hi! I'm an avid mountain biker but always wanted to road ride. Definitely enjoying it so far. Bought a used '09 Defy Alliance1. Mostly stock.

Pics of the new bike and my mtb.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

sweet rides! I'm sure you;ll love the road as you do the trail.


----------

